# Mosquitoes



## mikaelarhelger (Apr 4, 2017)

Are people taking mosquitoes seriously in the Philippines? If so, what measures do they take to prevent getting bitten and contract Dengue and other diseases?

What is the budget for most people (or A, B, C class) for a well functional mosquito trap?

To use repellent is not an option imho.


---
Mikael


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The locals tell me they burn trash at dusk because the smoke chases off the mosquitoes. That is all I have seen here. I have seen government signs saying to get rid of standing water etc but never seen anyone really do anything. Mostly if the mosquitoes get bad in the evening people go inside.

Not sure what other expats do. Mosquitoes leave me alone and go after my wife, so I am lucky ha ha


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I think the mosquito's prefer Filipina's too as I very seldom get bitten. When I do get a bite, I put a dab of Polar Bear brand essential embrocation on the sire and it takes away the sting & itch. We do keep a few small sachets of Citronilla (not sure of the spelling) under the bed & in the cr and it seems to keep them away so she doesn't get bit. I also see in Ace Hardware stores for sale some kind of electric zapper for them but she says they are not enough of a bother to justify buying one. 

I understand there is now available some kind of shot to prevent or lessen the effects of Dengue Fever.

It may be different in other parts of the country, but they are not a bother where I am.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

You can buy mosquito repellent coils that you put in the top of an empty glass bottle and burn the end. They will repel mosquitos.
Also people use herbs such as citronella.
Once when I was staying at an expat's farm he used cow manure, which he burnt.

Other than that wear socks and/or long trousers in the evening.

There are some deadly diseases other than dengue - Japanese Encephalitis for one (more likely around backyard pigs)

I've not seen anyone use the electrical traps. I don't bother with sprays either.
When i first came here i used Tiger Balm to relief the itch from bites but nowadays it doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Vitamin D is also said to keep them away so something like Marmite is very high in vitamin D. Not sure which is best, eat it or rub it in.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I take it very seriously. A friend of mine caught dengue from a mosquito bite and was in the hospital in Manila (Medical City I think) for about a week or so.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

When a mosquito bites it pumps various chemicals into the bite area, this is what itches and becomes inflamed. Over time the body get used to this and stops reacting to the bites and this is why many natives say they are seldom bitten by mosquitos, not true they are often bitten but don't show the symtoms.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Aah the pesky flying little buzzing things we use a mosquitoe zapper in the front room, and another on the floor in the CR.
The larger one is very effective and kills on average around 20 + a week as well as moths and flies etc
We have tried coils and other things but have found the electric zappers work the best
Which where we live on the edge of Laguna De Bay when its windy they zoom in the CR window !
They only bite me never the wife or the family !
If we go out for the day I put " OFF" on my arms which is where i normally get bitten and i use sudocrem on the bites and found they soon go.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

My strategy is avoidance. I try to avoid those areas that are damp and wet. Seriously, our place is up on a breezy hill, wide open at night and no issues except warmer nights with no breeze after a rain the day before I will close windows and turn on the AC. Make sure if you're staying in an area that has them, to always have screens on the windows. Avoid jungly, wooded areas at twilight and early morning, and urban squatter areas with lots of standing water (old tires, etc).. Due to this general avoidance of their environment I never have to use insect repellant or any other measures. Only get the rare, occasional bite, usually at night. If we go hiking in wooded areas I sometimes bring a small bottle of deet just in case but have rarely needed to use it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mosquito and fly lessons learned*



mikaelarhelger said:


> Are people taking mosquitoes seriously in the Philippines? If so, what measures do they take to prevent getting bitten and contract Dengue and other diseases?
> 
> What is the budget for most people (or A, B, C class) for a well functional mosquito trap?
> 
> ...


I live in the provincial area and moved the trash/burn spot 70 yds out from the house... wow what a change in the bad fly and mosquito situation, In-laws still have their trash spots next to their house, I guess they like the smell and dengue. I also burn trash towards the end of the day real effective, we sometimes make sure the wind is in the direction of the house or in-laws depending on how we are getting along and smoke out real good  dump all standing water at the end of every day.

I'm from ND and I know for sure those mosquito attacker light zappers are a waste of time unless you have a fish tank and want to feed your pet fish. I do keep a can of the cheap bug spray for mainly outside or around the house these run about 110 pesos each the expensive stuff sold in the stores would be for the home and use the bug spray mainly on red ants but also mosquitos hanging out around the plants next to the home.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mikaelarhelger said:


> Are people taking mosquitoes seriously in the Philippines? If so, what measures do they take to prevent getting bitten and contract Dengue and other diseases?
> 
> What is the budget for most people (or A, B, C class) for a well functional mosquito trap?
> 
> ...


I think that the smartest thing to do is to simply avoid areas with stagnate standing water. Here in our compound there are four houses, and everyone used to store rain water in used fifty gallon drums, but no one covered their water drums, so our compound used to be full of mosquitoes and it was very unpleasant to go outside. 

After a while I made some screen mesh covers to go over the top of the rain barrels, and since then our mosquito problem has been cut by 99% I made the covers by bending some half inch flexible Pex pipe into a loop, and then used some galvanized wire to sew some fiberglass mesh screen material to the plastic loop. I was able to find the fiberglass screen material at Ace Hardware. It is difficult to work with the heavier aluminum screen mesh, so I recommend using the fiberglass material if you can find it. 

This seems to work pretty well if my wife and the helpers remember to put the covers back on the drums properly. I once had dengue fever about 25 years ago, and it was not very much fun.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

It's also worth buying the tennis racket shaped electric mosquito swatter.
You just plug into the wall during the day and then wave it around in the evening wherever you see mosquitoes.
It makes a satisfying zap noise when it hits one of the ******s.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Simon1983 said:


> It's also worth buying the tennis racket shaped electric mosquito swatter.
> You just plug into the wall during the day and then wave it around in the evening wherever you see mosquitoes.
> It makes a satisfying zap noise when it hits one of the ******s.


The kids love em, keeps them entertained while you are having a beer. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Simon1983 said:


> It's also worth buying the tennis racket shaped electric mosquito swatter.
> You just plug into the wall during the day and then wave it around in the evening wherever you see mosquitoes.
> It makes a satisfying zap noise when it hits one of the ******s.



Often wondered how these worked, and could you apply the same principle to the fly screens on your windows?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

SimonAngeles said:


> Often wondered how these worked, and could you apply the same principle to the fly screens on your windows?


You would need two screens with the wires offset. I wouldn't recommend touching it either when turned on.


----------



## thepage (Apr 19, 2017)

Clean your surroundings specially places where these mosquitoes breed, invest in putting a 
mesh or screen in your home. That should work and avoid getting outside on a specific hours where these mosquitoes bite.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

If it's not Made in China


----------



## QuenTin2017 (May 29, 2017)

I dont take any prophylaxes anymore since the '90s - too many negative side effects - but still use DEET-based repellent on a daily base.


----------

